# Santa Maria Grill



## urs15 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm a newbie for Santa Maria/Argentine Grilling. While shopping for grills, I'm noticing that some have air vents and others are fully enclosed. Any recommendations/ opinions on what you use?


----------



## themule69 (Mar 8, 2015)

The list of smokers is almost endless. If I were you I would spend a little time in the review section to get an idea of what you might like as far as size, fuel type, hands on or set it and forget it. I see this is your first post. When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF welcome?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 8, 2015)

urs15 said:


> I'm a newbie for Santa Maria/Argentine Grilling. While shopping for grills, I'm noticing that some have air vents and others are fully enclosed. Any recommendations/ opinions on what you use?


Yes, you should look for a Santa Maria grill.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126221/santa-maria-style-grill

http://www.norcalovenworks.com/Santa-Maria-Grills-s/62.htm#.VPxmYV_D-M9

http://www.azbbqgrills.com/page17/


----------

